

Facebook is down - html5web

Facebook Will Be Back Soon
Facebook is down for required maintenance right now, but you should be able to get back on within a few minutes. In the meantime, read more about why you&#x27;re seeing this message. Thanks for your patience as we improve the site.
======
ahy1
Those "few minutes" have lasted for at least an hour now.

------
dpeck
who gives a damn?

------
tough-crowd
Can it stay down?

